# Rebuilding a Penn 706



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

My dad has tons of old fishing gear and I would like to fix up one of his green Penn 706 reels. If anyone can help point me in the right direction as to what parts I should upgrade to and where I can get them that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The Penn 706 is a tank. There is not a lot to upgrade other than the drag. If it was mine, I would simply take it apart, clean everything, lube it, replace the drag washers with new, and put it back together. If there are any other worn parts, replacements (and schematics) are readily available from Penn Parts (google Scotts Bait and Tackle). Your local tackle shop may have some parts.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?109346-lost-an-old-friend*


----------

